# Interesting Lighting Design for a Kitchen?



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

coofercat said:


> I'm wondering what sort of "wash" lighting options are available?


For starter, you could consider something that uses Master TL-D F36T8, 55W PL-L and various T5 size lamps and there are dimming control gears available if that's desired. In Europe, there should be more selection in exceptional quality lamps that are not available here including wider selection of 90+ CRI lamps in variety of color temps.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not going to give you any school lessons on lighting design or selection.

I don't understand what this large lantern is and frankly don't care about
the English barrier separated by an ocean.

All I'm going to do is state a web site the will help lay out any type of lighting 
that you can can think of.

This will not solve or proof your design no, will it give you more terms and items to consider when you do choose something, yes.

http://www.visual-3d.com/tools/interior/Default.aspx?id=14783


----------



## coofercat (May 30, 2015)

@Electric_Light - thanks for the tips - I've done a bit of googling and they look promising. From the specs I found they look pretty broad spectrum, low power etc, so could be just the thing. I'd love to know what they're like "in real life" though, which is hard to get a sense of on product pages. I guess I need to find someone that has them or has installed them to say "yeah, they're pretty nice" or something.

@Cad_point - thanks for the link, that's a neat web app. I can certainly play around with that. I know you said you don't care, but a lantern (to me, at least) is either a little thing you carry around with you to go camping and whatnot, or it's something like this: http://aluminiumbydesign.co.uk/AluminiumRoofLanterns.asp.

Thanks for the help so far, and sorry if my post is a bit too basic for the usual readership.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

coofercat said:


> @Electric_Light - thanks for the tips - I've done a bit of googling and they look promising. From the specs I found they look pretty broad spectrum, low power etc, so could be just the thing. I'd love to know what they're like "in real life" though, which is hard to get a sense of on product pages. I guess I need to find someone that has them or has installed them to say "yeah, they're pretty nice" or something.


It might work out well to use Master TL5 or PL-L based lights on the beams between glass panels. Fluorescent lamps and LEDs are controlled the same way. It is entirely determined by the control gear. You choose the control gear around how you want to control them. Siemens, Osram, Philips, Lutron etc make control gears that dim down very nicely. ol it or you choose the controls around the control gears. 

LED sales people may bring up 'why fluorescents' suck, but when they're used in conjunction with an electronic control gear, you do not use a starter bottle and they do not exhibit a flashing on start-up.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

What is a "Lantern"


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

3DDesign said:


> What is a "Lantern"


Chandelier, I assume. In the Old World, they got the English/French thing sorted out. The colonies are still fighting it out, though.


----------



## coofercat (May 30, 2015)

Lantern - something like this: http://aluminiumbydesign.co.uk/Alumi...ofLanterns.asp (sorry, I didn't realise the term didn't travel outside Europe very well)

@Electric_Light: Perfect - dimmable, and no need of the (pretty ugly) fittings of old (I'm probably stuck thinking about horrible classrooms in school!). I hadn't thought about putting them on the beams between the glass inside the lantern - actually, I was thinking about addressable LED strip. Having said that, as the lantern is dark at night, illuminating it as you suggest could be really awesome as it's a light source during the day and the night this way (which LED strip could never do).

Either way, a bit of measuring up suggests I can put some tubes on the ceiling and seemingly cover a decent area with their light. That would be good utility light for the main kitchen/island areas, and if dimmable, the client can turn them down 20% when they sit down to eat or whatever. I'll figure outsomething a bit "softer" for over the table area - maybe find them some cool pendant shades and put a few in a row (which has a slight "trendy hotel bar" feel to it).

Thanks for the help - it's been the hint/nudge I needed, and gives me something to tell the electrician, while I work out the finer details.


----------

